# La zona mas visitada del Foro.



## fernandob (Feb 9, 2011)

Al parecer el Sub-Foro de Moderación es el mas visitado, o ahí muy cerca anda.

Como trabajan los moderadores, ¿ No habrá que agregarle al test de ingreso algunas preguntillas de carácter psicológico ? 

*Pondré unos ejemplos:*

*1 *-- ¿ Usted lee las cosas antes de firmarlas o aceptarlas ?

*2 *-- Si tiene 5 caramelos y esta con amigos:
*A)* -- ¿ Los comparte ?
*B)* -- ¿ Se los come solo ?
*C)* -- ¿ Le avisa a un solo amigo y se los comen entre 2 ?
*3 *[/SIZE]-- Si entra usted a una casa que no es la suya, y de alguien a quien no conoce:
*A)* -- ¿ Lo saluda primero ? 
*B)* -- ¿ Va directo a la heladera ? 

*4*
*A)* -- ¿ Suele usted buscar su ropa y demás cosas en su casa ?
*B)* -- ¿ Enseguida llama a mama para que ella se las busque ?

*5* -- Los planetas del sistema solar giran:
*A)* -- ¿ En torno a la tierra ?
*B)* -- ¿ En torno al sol ?
*C)* -- ¿ En torno a usted ?
*D)* -- ! No se ¡

*6* -- ¿ Que entiende usted por ortografía 
*A)* -- ¿ Escribir bien ?
*B)* -- ¿ Algo del tracto digestivo ? 
*C)* -- ! No se y no contesto sin un abogado presente.

*7[/size]*-- ¿ Si en su colegio el profesor le da una tarea, que hace ?
*A)* -- Esa tarea.
*B)* -- Nada.
*C)* -- Busca quien se la haga. 
*D)* -- Busca vengarse de el profesor. 

*8* -- Se considera una persona con :
*A)* -- Derechos y obligaciones.
*B) *-- Solo derechos.
*C)* -- Inimputable.


! Que personajes , y encima caen como moscas y ofendidos ¡

En fin.....da para mas .........pero que son un show aca .........lo son .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 9, 2011)

Que HDP!!!!!!   
G.E.N.I.A.L.!!!!!!


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 9, 2011)

jajaja, todo muy cierto 

  :buenpost:


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 9, 2011)

Comparto a EZ y a Sp_27!!!

Fernandob +1
N0obs -1


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2011)

cual es la gracia?


----------



## seaarg (Feb 10, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> en fin.....da para mas .........



Queremos mas! jajaja estuvo muy gracioso pero real lo tuyo fernando


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2011)

!        Buen tema          ¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 11, 2011)

expliquennnnnn que no entendi nada ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Comparto a EZ y a Sp_27!!!
> 
> Fernandob +1
> N0obs -1




Yo tambien me sumo a esto! ja, divertidisimo!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2011)

Muy bueno Fernando !


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 11, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> cual es la gracia?


Va a tener que activar el turbo mode del procesador que le asignamos  habla de los que van a moderación no cumplir las normas y encima se ofenden... 

Por cierto, muy buen post


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 11, 2011)

*es   porque el procesador asignado es un *





y eso que este  fue el mas rapido del mundo 
http://www.noticiasinsolitas.es/caracol.htm


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 11, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y eso que este  fue el mas rapido del mundo
> http://www.noticiasinsolitas.es/caracol.htm


Y como haran esa carrera? por lo que lei compiten animales diferentes, me imagino que haran una equiparacion segun la especie


----------



## pandacba (Feb 14, 2011)

Julien no quiso entender, ya que el es un ilustre visitante de las mazmorras, aunque últimamente ya no se lo ve tanto por alli....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 14, 2011)

como que no ? aca  ay uno https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/prohibido-fumar-51481/  nomas no me ofendo ni me enojo,que pregunte boludeces no quiere desir que no las entienda,nomas quería saber si el resto entendieron lo mismos que su majestad .
el otro  dia  pregunte por ejemplo.(en otro post)(donde alguien escribio ''razas imperfectas'')
*cual raza es imperfecta? ay alguna?*  (para ver si algún nazi saltaba) y cosas asi ,es difilcil entender a su majestad ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 14, 2011)

sabias palabras su majestad


----------



## Dano (Feb 14, 2011)

FernandoB:=FernandoB+1;


----------



## fernandob (Feb 15, 2011)

que grande !!!!
amigos, me alegra les haya gustado, por suerte siempre entran en el foro "musas"  que nos abren la imaginacion  para estas cosas.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 15, 2011)

No dije que ya no se lo viera más, si no que ya no se lo ve tan seguido, antes era un asiduo e ilustre vistante se llego a decir que lemur + gato chico = moderación, se acuerda? o cada vez que se juntaba con el gato grande ivan juntitos y el pobre oso caia junto con ustedes?
Ahora de tanto en tanto va para no perder la real costumbre, pero ahora resulta que lo extrañan por alli al igual que al gato grande y eso no lo digo yo, fue escrito alli en las mazmorras por un cancervero precisamente


----------



## angel36 (Feb 15, 2011)

jajaj

y yo ....yo  por que ......si me porto retebien..........

nunca hago nada...ni molesto a nadie......

(ni hablemos de un aporte serio al foro!!)


----------



## pandacba (Feb 15, 2011)

jajaja no se el titulo lo saque de uno que puso un moderador no se quien era que asi lo titulo que habras andado haciendo con el amigo lemur y que te habra dado para que no te acuerdes hay alguien que debe saberlo pero eso lo seguimos donde ya sabes... sera una nueva zona de discusión


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 15, 2011)

el titulo era ''gato chicho,gato grande mas lemur ''
y luego yo llame al pandillero asi estabamos todos,luego el gato grande formo el grupo de la pandilla con panda de jefe pandillero ¡¡¡¡¡¡

pd:

duemetri tambien se nos unió a la pandilla + cacho y dano

semos pocos pero muy revoltosos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------

